# Took Enzo out this weekend...



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

On Saturday we took Enzo to the dog park (I know its a no no). It was probably the first and last time we did that since he is getting older and I dont want there to be any issues. He did play really well with all the dogs there and we did not have any problems what so ever. He mainly played with my friends Lab since they have played in the past before.

On Sunday we took a drive out to Nate's house(GreenMachine) to let Enzo and Blanca play together and to also see Angus. I had a blast and so did Enzo. We put the weight pull harness on him for his first time and let him pull some weight around.

Now for the pics.

Enjoy!


























Blanca








































Angus








































Enzo's first time with a weight pull harness!!









Look what came in the mail today!! 1.5" Stillwater Collar also got a 4' lead with it


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Great pics looks like they had fun!!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Trapboi103 said:


> Great pics looks like they had fun!!!!


Thanks! Me, Enzo, and the girlfriend came home sunday and passed out for the rest of the night lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great pics...looks like they had some fun..I like that flannel hoody


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

oooh there all so beautiful. enzo and blanca were my favs


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar said:


> great pics...looks like they had some fun..I like that flannel hoody


Thank you, I got so much shit for getting him that hoodie but its never this cold in Florida and he def needed it.



Aidan said:


> oooh there all so beautiful. enzo and blanca were my favs


Thank you, they both played really well together


----------



## green machine (Sep 8, 2008)

hey thanks for posting pics up of my crew! Blanca had fun with Enzo and Angus wishes he could have played. lol


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

love the shirts! great pics


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Really nice shots. The second photo is a great action shot!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks like they had a blast! great pictures


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

green machine said:


> hey thanks for posting pics up of my crew! Blanca had fun with Enzo and Angus wishes he could have played. lol


Anytime bro, too bad Enzo and Angus cant play together



thaim said:


> love the shirts! great pics


Thank you



Elvisfink said:


> Really nice shots. The second photo is a great action shot!


Thank you Elvis!



performanceknls said:


> Looks like they had a blast! great pictures


Thank you, Enzo had an awesome time


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG what beautiful dogs they look great and they look like their having a lot of fun too. Nice pics.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG what beautiful dogs they look great and they look like their having a lot of fun too. Nice pics.


Thank you! Almost makes me want a 2nd dog. But I think I will wait til Enzo has matured some.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess cold is a relative term. Here in Connecticut, three months out of the year it is under 40°.


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I guess cold is a relative term. Here in Connecticut, three months out of the year it is under 40°.


It has been extremely cold for Florida the past 2 weeks. Our winters usually consist of a day here and a day there of weather in the low 50s to high 40s. It has been in the mid 20s during the night/morning and mid to high 40s during the day. I have never seen a winter like this ever in my enitre life. Im only 21, but I know there has been worse winters in the 70s


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

yeah...i have to use heated buckets to keep my horse and dogs water fro freezing solid.
And on the 15 degree days I have to bring them out for short spells. But they dont get any fancy sweaters!--JK..lol


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Great pics!!! What kind of camera do you use??


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> yeah...i have to use heated buckets to keep my horse and dogs water fro freezing solid.
> And on the 15 degree days I have to bring them out for short spells. But they dont get any fancy sweaters!--JK..lol


haha Im glad he was wearing it that day. If he wasnt wearing that he would have been filty, luckily everything got on hoodie



mygirlmaile said:


> Great pics!!! What kind of camera do you use??


Thank you, Im using a Nikon D3000 with a 55-200mm lens


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Love the first 2 pics...Get that dog a cape!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

jmejiaa said:


> Love the first 2 pics...Get that dog a cape!!!


haha I was thinking about getting him one and taking some pictures with him running like that lol


----------



## NMWAPBT (Jan 9, 2010)

CraziNate said:


> It has been extremely cold for Florida the past 2 weeks. Our winters usually consist of a day here and a day there of weather in the low 50s to high 40s. It has been in the mid 20s during the night/morning and mid to high 40s during the day. I have never seen a winter like this ever in my enitre life. Im only 21, but I know there has been worse winters in the 70s


lol man you guys are lucky for a while we had temps in the -teens


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

NMWAPBT said:


> lol man you guys are lucky for a while we had temps in the -teens


Not to far from me in Plant City it got down to 19. This is very very odd Florida weather.

What happened to Global Warming Al Gore?! lol


----------

